# Dual Australian/American Needs Tax Info



## jasonwu (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello,

I have citizenships in both Australia and the United States. I'm living and working in the US now and haven't been back to Australia in over ten years.

The rules on one of the stocks I've been holding in Australia have changed and now instead of reinvesting my dividends they are mailing me a check. The check is about $1000 every six months, so effectively $2000 a year.

I have some questions I hope you can answer:

1) Do I need to start filling out an Australian Tax Return again as this money originates in Australia? 

2) I believe that if the amount earned in Australia is under a certain number of dollars you don't need to fill out a tax return.

Thanks


----------

